# CodeSys - Eigene Visualisierungselemente erstellen



## almINT (1 August 2019)

Also ich bin gerade auf der Suche wie man ein eigenes Visualisierungs-Element erstellen kann.
Mit Google finde ich auch nur Links zur Visualisierung selbst, aber nicht wie man eigene erstellen kann.

Hier ein Beispiel, was ich konkret meine:











Das sind alles eigene "Elemente" die ich in meinem CodeSys Projekt verwende.
Das sind einfach Frames in denen ich Linien, Kreise, Beschriftungen, Bilder, usw verwende.
Das Problem ist halt, wenn ich eins dieser Elemente wiederverwenden will, dann muss ich das ganze Frame kopieren und wieder einfügen, mit anderen Werten natürlich.

Es muss doch eine Möglichkeit geben, solche Elemente dynamisch erstellen zu lassen. 
Nehmen wir mal als Beispiel den Standard Potentiometer. Wenn wir den in die Visualisierung packen, können wir dann unter den Eigenschaften Parameter einstellen wie z.B. die Skala:




Wenn wir das erste Bild von mir nehmen (die Kreis Dinger), das will ich das auch gerne einfach aus der Visualisierungswerkzeuge Box in die Visu ziehen (Drag n Drop) und dann genau wie beim Potentiometer die ganzen Einstellungen für dieses Kreis Ding einstellen. Dazu müssen ja auch irgendwelche Berechnungen stattfinden, das muss ja irgendwo im Hintergrund laufen. 
Wie bei meinen Graphen, das sind eigentlich einfach Polygone. Diese funktionieren nur mit X/Y Werten, deshalb habe ich die ganzen Grad zahlen der Temepratur (z.B. 24°C) vom Verlauf genommen und in X/Y Werte umgerechnet. Wie würde ich sowas in ein "eigenes" Visualisierungs-Element implementieren? 
Ist halt blöd, wenn ich jedes mal, wenn ich so einen Graphen verwenden will, immer das Frame kopieren muss und zusätzlich hundert verschiedene variablen erstellen muss, hundert verschiedene Berechnungen doppelt und dreifach machen muss, etc.. 
Ich hoffe mal ihr habt verstanden was ich meine.
Danke schon mal für das durchlesen bis hierhin


----------



## O'Gigis (2 August 2019)

Ich nehme an es geht um die TE2000? Wenn du die Linien, Kreise, Beschriftungen alle in der TC3 verwendet hast kannst du doch ein eigenes Control erstellen und deren Größe in Abhängigkeit deiner Control Größe setzen. bzw. die Beschriftung etc. über deine eigenen erstellen Parameter für das Control setzen.


----------



## almINT (2 August 2019)

Hi, danke für die Antwort.
Verwendet wurde ein Raspbberry PI, aber das ist ja egal. Es geht hier um die WebVisu.
Und zu deiner Antwort: Genau das will ich ja wissen. Hab keine Ahnung wie ich das realisieren kann. Wie erstelle ich denn ein eigenes "Control"?
EDIT: Muss dazu sagen, dass ich noch nicht lange mit CodeSys arbeite.


----------



## O'Gigis (2 August 2019)

Ist hier für den Einstieg ganz gut erklärt:


https://infosys.beckhoff.com/index....c3_hmi_engineering/18014402040105355.html&id=


Wenn du Fragen dazu hast oder weiterführende Hilfe brauchst meld dich einfach wieder


----------



## almINT (2 August 2019)

Ich hab das jetzt kurz überflogen und ich sehe, dass da Visual Studio verwendet wird. Ich verwende jedoch CodeSys. Kann man die Controls in VisualStudio erstellen und dann in CodeSys importieren?


----------



## O'Gigis (2 August 2019)

Ups, das habe ich übersehen  Da kann ich dir keine Antwort darauf geben :neutral:


----------



## almINT (5 August 2019)

Ist vielleicht jemand anders da, der mir dabei helfen will bzw kann?


----------



## almINT (8 August 2019)

Das kann doch nicht sein Leute... Es muss doch eine Möglichkeit geben z.B. einen eigenen Button zu erstellen, ohne den jedes mal die Farbe, Radius, Texteigenschaften, etc, etc, einstellen zu müssen..
Wenn ich eine Visu dafür mache und es dann per Drag and Drop reinziehe, dann wird das zu einem Frame. Das will ich aber nicht, ich will, dass da dann auch dransteht, dass es vom Elementtyp ein Button ist, bzw so wie ich es benannt habe. Wie wurden sonst die ganzen Radiobuttons, Kreissektor, Beschriftungen implementiert... das müssen wir doch auch irgendwie können, das wäre ja sonst blöd. 

Ich hoffe wirklich, dass mir da noch einer weiterhelfen kann


----------



## TwoFaceXX (18 Februar 2021)

Moin,
bin *auch* gerade dabei....vielleicht ist dass ja das Richtige.
bzw....falls jemand anderes danach sucht.
https://de.codesys.com/news-events/gut-zu-wissen/article/machen-sie-aus-ihren-visualisierungsobjekten-wiederverwendbare-visualisierungselemente.html


----------

